# סי לופט- sea loft מישהו היה?!?!?



## קפיצול23 (20/8/12)

סי לופט- sea loft מישהו היה?!?!? 
היי חברים
אני חדשה כאן בפורום, חיפשתי מידע על סי לופט מקום לארועים בנתניה על הים אך לא מצאתי.
אולי מישהו יכול לעזור לי ולתת לי מידע חוות דעת, משהו על המקום.??
אשמח לעזרה.
תודה רבה!!!!


----------



## ימיממה (21/8/12)

אוכל לא מאד טעים... 
יצא לי לטעום רק את הבשר...

גם קצת צפוף שם.... כמה אנשים יש לך?


----------



## קפיצול23 (21/8/12)

130-140 
היית שם באירוע או שהתחתנת שם?


----------



## קפיצול23 (21/8/12)

המקום מאוד יפה והמחיר מפתה... 
אני נורא מתלבטת כי לא מצאתי המלצות על המקום... 
אני מתלבטת בינו לבין "גדות", לא יודעת מה לעשות...


----------



## ימיממה (22/8/12)

הייתי שם באירוע, לפני כחצי שנה 
היית בשירת הים?


----------



## קפיצול23 (22/8/12)

האוכל לא היה טעים בכלל או טעון שיפור? 
לא מה זה שירת הים ?


----------



## shani2121 (23/8/12)

המלצה על מקום לאירוע 
אני יכולה להצליץ לך על ירוק על המים בקיבוץ חולדה התחתנתי שם לפני שנה והיחס כל כך אישי ויש גם גן אירועים עם צמחיה מהממת וממש באו לקראתי עם המחיר ויש להם מבצעים של הכל כלול ממש משתלמים


----------

